# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My Fire-Bellied Toad Tank

## scribbles

Here's a pic of my new Fire-Bellied Toad 10 gallon tank. I just set it up have no filter yet, but change the water often.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Looks like some lucky toads to me1

Two things I suggest though:

You will need a bit more land area for feeding time, otherwise they may nip each other by mistake.

The other is, you may want to add a large rock under the gravel land part. Gravel that thick will quickly foul and cause you all sorts of headaches.

----------


## scribbles

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I will definetely do that.

----------


## Tom

I like it. Nice build

----------


## Dot

That looks beautiful....how do you go about siphoning out the water?  There must get lots of bacteria in there.

----------

